# ما هو افضل حل لتفادى انقطاع الكهرباء عن حجرة عمليات القلب المفتوح



## kimojet (26 يونيو 2009)

اخوانى واخواتى الاعضاء الكرام التحيه والسلام...وبعد
طلب منى اعداد مواصفات جهاز(upc) وذلك لمنع انقطاع التيار الكهربائى عن حجره عمليات القلب المفتوح وانتم تعرفون ان العمليه ان بدئت وانقطع التيار الكهربى ان الموضوع فى غايه الخطوره والمسؤليه ..
وعند البحث عن افضل (upc) وجدت ان المتوفر لمده نصف ساعه وهى مده لاتكفى .....
السؤال والطلب هو: كيف يتم حل مشكله انقطاع التيار الكهربى على حجره عمليات القلب المفتوح 
الموضوع كبير واريد المشوره من اخوانى ومن لهم خبره فى مثل هذه المشاكل ..علما ان المستشفى به مولد 
كهرباء يدخل الى الشبكه اوتوماتيك ولكن الخطر فى عطل المولد ايضا اثناء العمليه ؟؟؟:87::60::72::73:ارجوا المساعده من الجميع لآثراء الموضوع كل حسب علمه وخبرته
تحياتى لهذا المنتدى الكبير ................................


----------



## kimojet (27 يونيو 2009)

ارجو من يقرأ ان يشارك لآننى طلبت من الجميع المشاركه والبحث عن حل الموضوع كبير يا شباب
نرجوا التعاون وعدم السلبيه.................:72:


----------



## bassel hatem (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
والله يا اخي الكريم لفتة جميلة منك هذا السؤال,بالنسبة الي اذا استشرت في هذا النقطة فاقترح باضافة مولد تغذية ثالث يتم ادخاله في العملية عند فشل نظام اليو بي اس طبعا ستكون مولدة تعمل بالفيول صغيرة الحجم توضع في مكان معزول يتم اختيار قيمة kva الخاصة بها حسب متطلبات غرفة العمليات.


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (1 يوليو 2009)

الحل الموقت هو اضافة مولد اخر جديد الى ان نجد الوسيلة المناسبة والافضل فيما بعد ,وبهذا نجد انه عند حلول عطل فى المولد فالبديل هو الجديد الذى اضفناه


----------



## التوزري (1 يوليو 2009)

هناك حل علمي و تقني ثم معمول به 
وهو ما يسمى onduleur 
هذا الجهاز هو بالضبط الجهاز المنصوح به و الاجباري بعض الاحيان وضع قبل تغذية الحاسوب
الفرق الوحيد هي القدرة فالجهاز الذي يوضع لتغذية قاعات العمليات يجب ان يكون ذات قدرة يعني جهد و تيار كافي لمدة زمنية تاهل الاطباء لاتمام العملية 
و للحديث بقية ان وجدت تساؤلات


----------



## عـلـي (1 يوليو 2009)

يوجد خزان للكهرباء وهو يوضع لصفائح الطاقه الشمسيه ويوجد منه احجام كبيره انا اعرف مقر الشركه بالسعوديه 
واتوقع انها متوفره في الدول الاخرى 
ويوجد جهاز للكمبيوتر اذا فصل التيار يزود الكمبيوتر بالطاقه حتى يرجع لها طاقة الكهرباء ولاكن لا اعلم اذا كان يوجد احجام كبيره ولا لا


----------



## kimojet (1 يوليو 2009)

اشكر من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع الكبير وارجوا من لديه اى فكره عن الحلول العمليه ان يثرى هذا الموضوع الشكر الكبير لكل من ساهم ومن يساهم تقبلوا فائق التقدير والاحترام.......


----------



## التوزري (2 يوليو 2009)

الحل الوحيد يا اخوة هو الذي قلته سلفا
وهو عبارة عن مجموعة من البطاريات دوما تحت التعمير و عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي 
تغذي البطاريات اجهزة الكترونية تسمى inverterفتقوم بتحويل التيار المستمر الى متناوب فتغطي الخلل مدة معينة كافية لحماية المريض و عدم تعطيل سير العملية الى حين اصلاح الخلل


----------



## مهند المهداوي (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
اخواني الاعزاء كما تعلمون فان الاجهزة الحديثة الموجودة في صالة العمليات تحتوي على منظومات دعم الطاقة عن طريق البطاريات مثل المونتر وجهاز الانعاش و منظومة انارة العمليات وحتى سرير العمليات اصبح يعمل على البطاريات القابلة للشحن ولا يتبقى لنا الا جهاز الكي الجراحي اذ انه يحتاج ups ذو قدرة 2000 واط واذا كان هناك وحدة ليزرية فاننا سنحتاج الى ups اخر ذو قدرة 1000 واط علما انه بالامكان استخدام اجهزة بديلة تكون موجودة في صالة العمليات كاحتياط عن الاجهزة المستخدمة والتي قد تستنفذ بطارياتها وعادة فان المجال الطبي يكون مكلفا بسبب التحضيرات التي تتم من اجل الحفاظ على افضل مستوى من التامينات بالنسبة للصحة و الاجراءات التابعة لها.
مع تحياتي
م.مهند المهداوي​


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (4 يوليو 2009)

وأنا أضم رأيى لراى اخوانى بوضع مولد ثالث داخل غرفه العمليات ليكون بديل لو حدث عطل وأيضا حتى ان بعض الاجهزه بها بطاريات داخليه خاصه بها تعمل عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائى


----------



## ramh12 (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

حسب اعتقادى ان جميع الاجهزة الموجودة داخل غرف العمليات تكون مجهزة اى(يوجد بداخلها بطاريات شحن تغطى فترة انقطاع التيار الكهرباء كونها اجهزة حديثة .

وشكررررررررررررررا


----------



## مندى صابر عبدالله (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخوانى بالنسبه لنظام u p s فهو متوفر بقدرات عاليه تصل الى 160 كيلو فولت امبير ومن الممكن تحديد القدره عن طريق حساب الاحمال الموجوده داخل الغرفه ودائما يكون متصله على الملدات الاحتياطيه


----------

